# Barkaholic!



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

"Hello, my name is Beastie and I am a barkaholic." 

Just need to preface this by saying Beastie is healthy and happy. I, on the other hand, am not! Beastie has fallen in love with the sound of his own voice, and has an opinion about EVERYONE and EVERYTHING. He barks constantly. He barks at everything he sees and hears. He barks at everything he THINKS he sees and hears. We can't go anywhere without him commenting on everyone who passes by, or cars, or trucks, or lawnmowers, or birds, or dogs, or airplanes, etc., etc., etc....... He had actually barked at breezes. Why? Why? WHY?? What's a mother to do? Needless to say, he's an excellent watchdog. 

Any advice? Any opinions? Any spare earmuffs?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

um all i can say is i think lucy and beastie need to start a support group


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Is Lucy a constant barker, too?? I'm talking at home, outside, everywhere. I've had to stop bringing him to work.









I think you and I are the ones that need the support group. Beastie seems pretty pleased with himself!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He barks because it
1. Gets him attention
2. Is an inherently rewarding behavior
3. He wants to acknowledge changes (people coming and going)

One simple thing I do is when my dogs bark at something outside, I go to the window, look, and thank them for telling me. Often acknowledging their alert is all it takes. 

As for attention, I ignore barkers or ask for a different behavior and reward that.

Barking as an inherently rewarding behavior is harder to deal with, but can be dealt with. A highly motivating reward (really special food or toy) can be used to encourage an alternative behavior. A tired dog is also a good dog so more exercise (walks, fetch, training sessions) can help quite a bit. A busy dog is a good dog as well. Food toys, thinking games, and training all help exercise the body and mind as well as keeping the dog entertained.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

haha lucy does seem pretty darn pleased w/ herself. we'll be outside, inside, whatever, and something passes her. she'll start barking and when it "retreats" she'll prance over to us all pleased with herself, whether it be a leaf, a jogger, or







a car. WE LIVE ON A HIGHWAY. SHE GOES OUT ON THE BALCONY





















ON THE OTHER SIDE IS THE BEACH - LOTS OF HAPPY RUNNING PEOPLE.

gosh i love her so much but sometimes.... lol. we've tried the whole spray thing (she barks at us), rattling coins, etc etc. don't know what to do. 

it's especially annoying/embarassing with people. i don't want people to think she's just a yippy annoying little dog, but i'm afraid they do when she wont shut up.

they all have their flaws i guess.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

JMM - thanks SO much for your wisdom and advise!!! It is appreciated more than you can imagine.









Jessica - looks like we got some work to do!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

SOME work?!!?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 7 2005, 07:58 PM
> *SOME work?!!?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut barks like crazy when people come and go...I've never even thought about it being because he's acknowledging a change...wow!!! Thanks Jackie!!! All I can think right now is 'DUH!!'







It all makes sense now...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel was starting to bark ALOT...but I wasn't feeding her enough and she was hungry!









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine's a barkaholic too! I can't do anything to stop them. Oh well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 7 2005, 10:50 PM
> *One simple thing I do is when my dogs bark at something outside, I go to the window, look, and thank them for telling me. Often acknowledging their alert is all it takes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60816*


[/QUOTE]








This made me laugh!







I will have to give that a try!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I need to join this club too! I just explained Chloe's barking in the post with the poll!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Shrek is a barker...so he sets Sylphide off! Sylphide is better trained, and older now, so a scolding will usually stop her, but Shrek is too young, yet. The problem with Shrek is that he barks at any sound and movement, including ours. 

Shrek has a deep manly voice that is such a surprise coming out of a Maltese body. JMM, I'm going to try the acknowledgement trick and see if that works. 

This is such a change from our previous dogs, who _never_ barked in the house except to greet me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 8 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Shrek is a barker...so he sets Sylphide off!  Sylphide is better trained, and older now, so a scolding will usually stop her, but Shrek is too young, yet.  The problem with Shrek is that he barks at any sound and movement, including ours.
> 
> Shrek has a deep manly voice that is such a surprise coming out of a Maltese body.  JMM, I'm going to try the acknowledgement trick and see if that works.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean about the manly bark. Little Catcher has such a deep bark... and he will usually hold his head up in the air and bark upwards, if that makes any sense. And his barks are usually in sets of three. But luckily, my guys don't bark too much, especially Catcher. Kallie barks when she wants something from me.... and I should ignore her but I think there is a natural reaction to want to respond to the bark. It takes a lot of self control to look the other way, etc.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

oh thank god i'm not alone!

dixie currently barks at everything

last week it seemed every time she went outside she was barking like mad. she completely ignores us telling her no and when we go out runs off barking at us

she barks in delight when she sees her yorkie cousins and when we come home, she barks at the wind, every single noise she hears, especially late at night when she barks to play

oh its hard but she's still the cutest


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

when i got canaille, my first dog, i knew one thing i would not tolerate is incessant barking. when she started barking, i covered up her mouth and held it closed with my hand saying "no bark". she got the message soon enough and now only barks for good reason, making her an efficient guard dog which at times comes in real handy.
here she is at the park last winter, with her boyfriend joel (a barker) watching a dog go by


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Suzanne, that is precious!! I can just hear little Joel.... You really captured him and his bark! Great pics!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Adorable pictures!







In the last two I could swear that Canaille almost looks "annoyed" at him...








They are a cute pair!!!







Great photography work!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG...how adorable!!!! Such a precious pic!









Hubby and I went to PetsMart today (doesn't everyone on Mother's Day?) and bought a couple of books on puppy training and other puppy "issues". Needless to say, JMM is right on the money, as she alway is!!







Anyway, the books seem to follow JMM's philosophy about training and behavioral problems, which makes SO much sense when you read them. The only reason we bought the books is JMM will not come here and move into our guest room. I don't know why not. Sigh...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Will travel for cost of the plane ticket and lodging...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> One simple thing I do is when my dogs bark at something outside, I go to the window, look, and thank them for telling me. Often acknowledging their alert is all it takes.[/B]


I do that too. But he want's what ever is outside to go away, so it does not work each time.
When it gets to the point to annoy me, I bark louder then he does and that keeps him quiet for a while.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@May 8 2005, 09:19 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



One simple thing I do is when my dogs bark at something outside, I go to the window, look, and thank them for telling me. Often acknowledging their alert is all it takes.

Click to expand...

*I do that too. But he want's what ever is outside to go away, so it does not work each time.
*When it gets to the point to annoy me, I bark louder then he does and that keeps him quiet for a while.*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60964
[/B][/QUOTE]









Ahhhhh!!!!







I need to try that!!! I can just SEE Brinkley stopping his barking and cocking that little head at me like I had gone







!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 8 2005, 06:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that too. But he want's what ever is outside to go away, so it does not work each time.
*When it gets to the point to annoy me, I bark louder then he does and that keeps him quiet for a while.*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60964
[/B][/QUOTE]









Ahhhhh!!!!







I need to try that!!! I can just SEE Brinkley stopping his barking and cocking that little head at me like I had gone







!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60972
[/B][/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, the book says that when they hear you barking too, they think it's great - the pack is barking together, which merely makes it more of a barkfest! :lol: 

JMM - am selling dog to get money for plane fare and lodging!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Suzanne.. cute pics!









Kodie is a barker too... i've tried everything!! I dont even give him attention when he barks.. but he still continues to BARK! He gets all nervous too when he barks. I think little dogs are born BARKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Let's see......we bark when.....

We get up in the morning....
When anyone walks by....
When anyone rides a bike by....
When the mailman drives by....
When ANYONE drives by.....
Especially when the garbage truck drives by....
At any bird in the yard....
At any bird in the driveway...
At any bird flying by....
For water...
For a walk...
For supper....
For kisses...
For our toys...
For our treats...
To remind you where the treats are...
To remind you that "we're right here"
At anything out of place in the house...
At anything new in the house....
At anything that "revolves" like the ceiling fan...
To get into our Casita.....
To get out of our Casita....
When someone comes home....
When someone leaves home...
When the phone rings....
When the dryer buzzer goes off....
When the doorbell goes off...
When the oven timer goes off...
When the alarm clock goes off...
WE WON'T EVEN TALK ABOUT WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE SMOKE DETECTOR GOES OFF!!
At strangers.....(until Mom says "quiet time")
At strange dogs (until we get an introduction)
After we get up from a nap JUST IN CASE WE MISSED ANY OF THE ABOVE.......

Does this mean I can join the club too???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+May 8 2005, 10:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









Ahhhhh!!!!







I need to try that!!! I can just SEE Brinkley stopping his barking and cocking that little head at me like I had gone







!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60972
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Unfortunately, the book says that when they hear you barking too, they think it's great - the pack is barking together, which merely makes it more of a barkfest! :lol: *

JMM - am selling dog to get money for plane fare and lodging!! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60978
[/B][/QUOTE]

That figures..







LOL :lol:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 9 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Let's see......we bark when.....
> 
> We get up in the morning....
> ...


[/QUOTE]






























Sisses Momma, I laughed the whole way through that! 

tlunn - I feel your pain!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm all about the squirt bottle! Works like a charm. When Chloe was a puppy that's how I taught her what the meaning of quiet was, I would tell her quiet and when she barked again I would squirt her and tell her quiet again. Only took a couple times. She was pretty yappy as we got her at 6 months old and her breeder had done zero training with her. The other thing is of course a can with pennies in it. They hate that sound. I've only done that a few times when she was younger, when she was just going to town barking and wouldn't stop. She's very good about only barking at appropriate things now.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+May 10 2005, 12:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

The Water bottle does not work for us chester like it, but the bitter apple does.
Someone here told me to try bitter apple so i did and it works. No all I have to do it show to chester and he stops. Only it's no good if I'm ustairs and he is down stairs.
Today the door bell rang I said not bark and they stoped... I could not belive it.
They did it , they stoped barking. Chester got lots of treats and chelsey too. I just hope they don't forget.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I need to ask... at what age did you pup start all the noise at? I've always been so happy cause Jolie doesn't bark...(yet)


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse was about 16-18 weeks when she really started barking seriously!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

hum... let say chester started barking when that dumb comercail with domino pitza come on ... they always rang the door bell ,that was it. He never turned back. He would run up the stairs from the bastment and bark at the door...
he was 6 months then. This comercial came on like every 15 min.







and no matter what we did he would runn and bark at the door.
He still does it.









chesley just found her bark let say last month.. she is now 9 month I think. 
she did a high pitch thing when she met chester for the first time. but never did it again. Now she is joining in with chesters barking.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy isn't normally a yippy dog but she does not like any change to her little world and will bark. She barks when I put my purse on the couch instead of where it belongs. She barked when I brought home a new porclean doll (she didn't notice it until several days then went balistic when she spied it!) She barks at my DH's shoes if he doesn't take them off outside. She barked at my Mother's Day Plant.









We figure she is:
A. neurotic
B. a clean freak

When Izzy is home alone I hear her barking and fussing when I pull my car into the garage. Then when I start up the garage stairs she gets real quiet because she has never been left out of her gated community when she was barking. It's so funny how she squirms and wiggles in delight but clenches her teeth to keep from barking so we know it can be done.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 19 2005, 11:31 PM
> *Izzy isn't normally a yippy dog but she does not like any change to her little world and will bark.  She barks when I put my purse on the couch instead of where it belongs.  She barked when I brought home a new porclean doll (she didn't notice it until several days then went balistic when she spied it!)  She barks at my DH's shoes if he doesn't take them off outside.  She barked at my Mother's Day Plant.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL!























Izzy sounds so cute!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 20 2005, 05:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!























Izzy sounds so cute!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63707
[/B][/QUOTE]


What a funny little girl!!!









I do have to say this: Beastie's bark is definitely more soprano since his neutering. There is a different tone, for sure (and not altogether pleasing). I wonder if he is torturing me for having deprived him of his manhood??


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with barkers. I have three little dogs, when one of them thinks they hear or see something (anything), they alert the others. My husband says they're like volunteer firemen, running to the fire (or window) with their sirens already full blast. I have a "barker breaker" which is a black box with a big red button. The sound bothers them and they'll stop barking. It's just that it really bothers my 13 year old Bichon so if she's not an offender, I'm reluctant to use it. 

Sometimes they get so wrapped up with their barking, it's hard to get their attention to tell them to please "shut up"! Ugh! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Where do you get a "barker breaker"???


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I've seen them at PetCo, they are about $30.00


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

Let's see, Jimmi barks at:

1) A leaf blowing in the driveway
2) the gardeners lawn blower
3) the neighbors tending to their garden
4) doorbells, doorknocks, meter men, mail men, etc. (aLL men for that matter)
5) the upstairs neighbors dog.....
6) when she hears another dog on TV barking

She has a lovely high pitched tenor. To make matters worse, I have her Mom here too who compliments Jimmi's bark with lovely background vocals. 

I could go on. Last week my lovely neighbor who keeps foxtails deliberately in her yard complained that Jimmi barked for 3 hours straight in the yard as the people were moving out next door. I expect a visit from Animal Control any day now. Needless to say she caught me on a bad day and I told her I would keep my dogs quiet if she would clean up her yard. She walked away in a huff -_- 

Most of my home time is spent shooshing Jimmi and yelling STOP!!. I went to the local Petco and the salesgirl recommended I buy a 2.00 item called a clicker. So I did and when they start chiming off, I click it, and it distracts them. I still have the problem when I'm away from home though.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi_@Jun 6 2005, 09:33 PM
> *I told her I would keep my dogs quiet if she would clean up her yard. She walked away in a huff -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69819*


[/QUOTE]

good for you! that woman sounds like a real piece of work


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 6 2005, 11:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good for you! that woman sounds like a real piece of work








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69869
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is Jessica! I wish she would put her decrepid house up for sale and just move in some dog friendly people


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD, does this mean that my Murphy is going to do the barking thing forever!!! I understand the barking when someone knocks at the door or the doorbell rings but he only barks until I get up to get the door. That's not the problem....my problem is the TV. He barks at dogs, horses, hippos, giraffes, just about any animal on the screen and if he hears barking on the set, forget about it. He's chiming in too.

I've tried ignoring him when he barks, I've tried the squirt bottle ( which makes him bark more), I've tried one of those high frequency things that only the dog hears and it only goes off when he barks, unfortunately it also went off when a dog on the TV barked. I tried holding his mouth shut and telling him NO, right now I'm trying a police whistle but I don't know if its going to work yet or not, because I just started.

I had to give up watching programs on the animal channel because it just set him off. If anyone can think of anything else to try....please let me know.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey constantly barks at our fireplace! Even when it's off. I think she's so scared of it, she imagines it being on!







I've tried comforting her, giving her treats when I remove her from the room and she stops, and the squirt bottle! My hubby says the muzzle is next!!!







I may have to give that clicker a try.

Abbey started barking around 7 or 8 months! and now has never stopped!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is in this barking club too...it can even get a bit embarassing when people come over and she sounds like a pittbull. What I just started doing that works is when she barks I tell her "time out" and stick her in the bathroom for a minute (she hates the bathroom) when I open the door I make her sit and stay until I tell her is ok to come out and then repeat "time out Bella, time out" I haven't had to stick her in the bathroom for a little over a week now, all I have to do is say "time out" and she stops right away.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino started barking when he was about 16 weeks old. He will be 7 months at the end of this month. But he is not your typical barker. He doe not bark at the doorbell, or a knock at the door or the mailman, etc. He barked when he wanted attention...which was 90% of the time. 

I could not sit down, talk on the phone, cook or clean...He wanted to be a part of it and he wanted to play so he barked, and barked and barked. My poor upstairs neighbor who has a yorkie said to me in jest one day..."nice set of lungs Pacino has"!! Bless her heart she didn't complain.

So off to the store my husband went for the water bottle. The very next time he barked I was in position with the bottle...he barked, I sprayed. He stopped!! He looked at me and barked again....I sprayed again and the little bugger jumped up and tried to lick the water!! He loved it...and barked to tell me so!! He thought it was a game. I now squirt my plants with the water bottle!!

When I couldn't stop the ringing in my ears from his high pitched incestant barking I got a plastic bottle and filled it with quarters, dimes, nickels and pennies. 

He barked and with a prayer in my heart and the coins in my hand, I shook that blasted thing and yelled, "NO BARK"...he stopped, looked at me, ran into the other room to my hubby (his daddy) and has not barked since!! He growls if he hears something, and he "talks" (a lot, he is still vocal) to me but he will not bark and if he gives a little short bark I say "NO BARK" and he does not!!

My ears have stopped ringing and I am in heaven and he is actually calmer now that he doesn't bark....There is a god!!!!

Now if I could just figure out the arm humping and the playful nipping............

Marie & (can I ever bark again, Mommy??) Pacino

OH, and P.S.: Forget the clicker thing from Petsmart.....We were in there one day when they had just finished an obedience session and a little boy was walking around the store clicking that darn thing and Pacino kept trying to follow him, he thought it was a toy!! He LOVED it!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Pacino started barking when he was about 16 weeks old. He will be 7 months at the end of this month. But he is not your typical barker. He doe not bark at the doorbell, or a knock at the door or the mailman, etc. He barked when he wanted attention...which was 90% of the time.
> 
> I could not sit down, talk on the phone, cook or clean...He wanted to be a part of it and he wanted to play so he barked, and barked and barked. My poor upstairs neighbor who has a yorkie said to me in jest one day..."nice set of lungs Pacino has"!! Bless her heart she didn't complain.
> 
> ...


LoL thats too funny! Ive had to use the waterbottle on Maci..it seems to work lol when she sees it she stops barking and runs...now when I get out the window cleaner bottle she will see it and run LOLOL


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Its been a while sense I postet here but this is my problem also.....


bark bark bark......she barks at anything..birds, kids,movements,cars stopping at out corner,....neighbors kids....our kids comming in .....my hubby commming in....me comming in the house..ANY doors,,,,









Its unreal how much noise this little thing can produce!!!









I tried the waterbottle ...she LOVES it...will actually stand there and LETS me spray here...like a shower









Firm NO and slap my hands..... USE to stop her now she just looks at me like ....









I tried taking her in my arms and grab her mouth and tell her firm " NO BARK" she starts growling then.
tried the Pop can with money for the SHAKE rattle effect lol ,,,she BARKED MORE!!

My boy 14 had her one day in his arms, and told her NO bark..and held her mouth ( watched this myself) not even firm enough to hurt her apperntly because she turnd and BITT him.! Not enough to draw blood but enough for my son to have Eyes this BIG!







<--


She wont bite me, she knows better. This biting thing ONLY happens when she wants to get to the VISITOR and we wont let her BARK her head off.... The poor schawns guy wont even come in the house anymore lol.

We tried removing her from the situation,,,in her Room.... to calm her down....good till she comes out then back to the barking......at anything.....









Not sure what other things to try at this point,,,,,running ut of ideas here


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a wonderful doxie that died last fall... I sure miss her but anyway, as a puppy she barked and barked and finally I was advised by a trainer to get a muzzle. I did... she wore it for about 10 minutes (they can eat and drink but can't bark..it won't allow them to open their mouth that far.)... she hated it. I used it only a couple times. From then on if she started to bark I picked it up...showed it to her and asked her if she wanted it back on... NO BARK in louder words. She quit barking (didn't have to do it ever again).....if she barked after that she had a good reason but it was rare... Just sharing an idea.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad it's not just me having to listen to yapping all the time. Abbey has a voice so loud, it actually hurts! I just keep telling myself I'm lucky to have such a good watch dog. She can't even hear me when I ask her to "STOP IT". It's especially embarrassing in the vet's office...at lease we get put into an examining room right away. Forget going to a flea market or Petsmart. I've tried getting her attention and making her "sit" for treats, a can of pennies and a squirt from a water pistol. The water pistol takes her by surprise and it might be working, but I don't carry it around with me. Oh well. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm glad it's not just me having to listen to yapping all the time. Abbey has a voice so loud, it actually hurts! I just keep telling myself I'm lucky to have such a good watch dog. She can't even hear me when I ask her to "STOP IT". It's especially embarrassing in the vet's office...at lease we get put into an examining room right away. Forget going to a flea market or Petsmart. I've tried getting her attention and making her "sit" for treats, a can of pennies and a squirt from a water pistol. The water pistol takes her by surprise and it might be working, but I don't carry it around with me. Oh well. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.... Kallie is just like that!! I tried taking her to Petsmart. And she'd be in the buggy barking and squealing the whole time .. really loudly, too. And if I take her for walk, she barks the whole time. And in the morning I carry her out to get the newspaper with me (it's her special "thing") and she barks the whole way there and back. In the house she doesn't bark except when someone walks by the house. I truly think she barks because she is insecure and scared and wants people to stay away.


----------

